# Gravure du fichier *.dmg de OS 10.9 ...?



## COYOTE2 (25 Février 2014)

Bonjour je suis newbie sur MAC et je viens de m'acheter  un MAC PRO 5400 (2 Xeons 4 coeurs)
je voudrai faire une installation propre de OS 10 Mavericks sur un nouveau disque (SSD)
Comment graver sur un PC le fichier .dmg de l'OS
Je n'ai pas trop envie de flinguer plusieurs DVD double couche....
Y a t il une notion d'ISO comme pour le PC ou pas ?
Mon logiciel de gravure est NERO

Merci a tous par avance !!!!


----------



## r e m y (25 Février 2014)

Le fichier dmg c'est bien l'installeur de Mavericks que tu as téléchargé sur le Mac appStore?

Si oui, le plus simple est de télécharger l'utilitaire DiskMaker de Guillaume Gete, qui va s'occuper de te créer soit une clé USB bootable, soit un DVD (la solution clé USB est préférable)


----------



## COYOTE2 (25 Février 2014)

J'ai télécharché le logiciel et j'ai recupéré une tonne de saletes : adwares, rookits et autres saletés 
2 heures a nettoyer mon PC avec trois logiciels différents
Maintenant tout va bien......ouf
Bon y a t il une autre solution car je ne peux pas faire de mise à jour partant d'un G5 avec OS 10.4 donc non compatible 10.9
En résumé je pars de rien 

HELP!!!!


----------



## Sly54 (25 Février 2014)

COYOTE2 a dit:


> J'ai télécharché le logiciel et j'ai recupéré une tonne de saletes : adwares, rookits et autres saletés


Sur quel site as tu été ? 
L'endroit officiel pour le téléchargement : diskmaker

Pourquoi ne pas graver le .dmg à partir de ton nouveau macPro ?


----------



## COYOTE2 (25 Février 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Sur quel site as tu été ?
> L'endroit officiel pour le téléchargement : diskmaker
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas graver le .dmg à partir de ton nouveau macPro ?



Je n'ai pas d'OS installé dessus.............


----------



## Sly54 (25 Février 2014)

COYOTE2 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas d'OS installé dessus..........


Ah !
Si c'est bien un Mac Pro 3,1 (modèle 2008), alors achète le DVD de Snow Leopard sur l'Apple store.
Comme ça tu seras tranquille et tu pourras prendre ton temps pour installer l'OS choisi (ML u Mavericks).


----------



## COYOTE2 (25 Février 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ah !
> Si c'est bien un Mac Pro 3,1 (modèle 2008), alors achète le DVD de Snow Leopard sur l'Apple store.
> Comme ça tu seras tranquille et tu pourras prendre ton temps pour installer l'OS choisi (ML u Mavericks).



Voila enfin une idée qu'elle est bonne !!!!
Enfin une solution !!!
Merci demain je vais à l'APPLE Store dès potron-minet 
Bonne nuit et merci encore !


----------



## Sly54 (25 Février 2014)

Je ne sais pas si le DVD de Snow Leopard est vendu dans un Apple store (le magasin en dur).
Moi je parlais de l'Apple store -> Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard - Apple Store (France)


----------



## COYOTE2 (26 Février 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si le DVD de Snow Leopard est vendu dans un Apple store (le magasin en dur).
> Moi je parlais de l'Apple store -> Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard - Apple Store (France)



Effectivement ils ne le vendent pas en boutique
Je l'ai donc commandé sur internet

J'attends ........


----------

